
WhatsApp limits message forwarding in bid to reduce spam and misinformation - Ours90
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/19/whatsapp-limits-message-forwarding/
======
mhkool
I am sure that it reduces fake news. I also expect that it can block real but
rare mega news events like "the president was attacked" or "tsunami on its way
to California".

